# Can anyone recommend a t shirt printer in The U.S. or Mexico?



## banagan (May 2, 2012)

I'm looking for a t shirt printer that can do small enough runs, example, 

Mens 

75 x S
100 x M
100 x L
75 x XL
50 x XXL

I've searched on here, but can't find anything.

What would be a ball park price to pay for shirt?

I had a quote last year from an outfit in TX, but printing in TJ, Mexico, of $4.50 per shirt... now they're quoting $6.55! A 45% increase, which seems excessive. I know retail prices haven't gone up 45%.


----------



## banagan (May 2, 2012)

No one?


----------



## Knightsofknee (Sep 14, 2021)

What about ink labor and depreciation?
Seems like a very fair price

whats your retail price??
Everyone needs to make


----------

